# Stolen clydesdale



## jmichelle121 (12 May 2010)

PLEASE HELP

Hi could people please keep an eye out for a Clydesdale mare called SARAH freezemark C74F she is 18.3hh and Strawberry Roan,18 years old.She has a white face and 4 white stockings.

Sarah was out on loan and has been sold illegally by the loaner,she is believed to be in the Winsford area,any information will be treated in the strictest confidence.


----------



## Camel (12 May 2010)

I live in Cheshire - shall keep my ear to the ground

xx
ps - thieves must have had a bloody big horsebox!


----------



## MHOL (12 May 2010)

www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk here to help


----------



## aduffield (13 May 2010)

Have you reported it to the police? If so get it listed on the stolen horse register. Did you have a contract because if you did being marked will help you prove ownership if it comes to that. Do you have a horse watch in your area?


----------



## jmichelle121 (13 May 2010)

Yes it has been reported to the police who have said it is a civil matter which I can't believe,and yes local Horsewatch have been informed


----------



## Tinseltoes (14 May 2010)

Police should do something. I think theyre only interested in things with 4 wheels!


----------



## fatpiggy (14 May 2010)

Hey Sharon,they aren't even interested in those!  4 wheelers are just an insurance claim to them.


----------



## Doncella (27 May 2010)

fatpiggy said:



			Hey Sharon,they aren't even interested in those!  4 wheelers are just an insurance claim to them.
		
Click to expand...

I think she means the revenue gained from speeding and parking fine collection.


----------



## spottydottypony (28 May 2010)

I was at Bridgewater Show in Comberbach in Cheshire in April and there was a very large Clydesdale (Not sure wether mare or Gelding) taking part in showing classes. I remember this because it was huge!! If you go to the official bridgewater photographer Gemineye think it called and look at events you will see phots.  Sorry if this is miss leading its just that your horse is so big and it is unusual to see another in the same area.


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 May 2010)

Any luck in finding the horse?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 May 2010)

jmichelle121 said:



			PLEASE HELP

Hi could people please keep an eye out for a Clydesdale mare called SARAH freezemark C74F she is 18.3hh and Strawberry Roan,18 years old.She has a white face and 4 white stockings.

Sarah was out on loan and has been sold illegally by the loaner,she is believed to be in the Winsford area,any information will be treated in the strictest confidence.
		
Click to expand...

i have lookedat these pics. of which there dozens- there is one on there that matches your horse's markings, but cant really tell if its a mare or gelding. it does have bit of a clip growing out on the shoulder- hope this is of help.


----------



## tiggycat (29 May 2010)

Hiya
inbox me the details of who she was loaned to and where, may be able to help you.


----------



## thinlizzy (7 June 2010)

The police should still  give you a crime number if they have stolen her on loan and sold?People will help take you more serious facebook sites seen excellent retrieval tools for recovering horses i would go back to police and insist to see the duty sargent and insist on crime number and have it logged


----------



## Battyoldbint (9 July 2010)

Hi,i live in winsford, pm me if you need any help


----------



## tontoandtigger (15 July 2010)

any news on this horse. hope its been found safe and well?????


----------



## MHOL (16 July 2010)




----------



## MHOL (20 July 2010)

This is being treated as theft now crime reference number 39126/10 details will be on the stolen horse register tomorrow, the loanee has admitted selling Sarah Rose, it seems no on has applied for the passport to be updated with new owner details??? May be in the Manchester area?


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 July 2010)

Hope she is found soon. Can the loanee tell you who she sold the horse too?


----------



## MHOL (20 July 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			Hope she is found soon. Can the loanee tell you who she sold the horse too?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but i bet she won't!


----------



## Theresa_F (21 July 2010)

I hope she is found, do inform the issuing authority of the passport as the new owner may be innocent.  If she was a registered mare also inform the Clydesdale Society as if you buy a registered mare you need to inform them of the change of owner - assuming you want to breed registered clydesdales.

Personally I would be sitting on the person who did this dripping hot wax on their face and pushing splinters up their fingernails for starters to get them to tell all.  Dirty thieving scum deserve no less.


----------



## Megan_T (5 August 2010)

Theresa_F said:



			Personally I would be sitting on the person who did this dripping hot wax on their face and pushing splinters up their fingernails for starters to get them to tell all.  Dirty thieving scum deserve no less.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Ted's mum (5 August 2010)

has this horse now been found?


----------



## tontoandtigger (25 August 2010)

any news on this horse.  bump.


----------



## cally6008 (30 March 2011)

Still missing


----------



## jdbirdy (30 June 2011)

Hi,

Just noticed your thread, not sure if you had found Sarah but I am a member of the friendly shire horse forum and there was something a while ago that came up.

http://www.shire-horses.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1988

Don't know if you can get on to the link if not,

go into the forums, go two page two of topics and look for a post that says Mud fever and sweet itch.  

Although she has said it's a shire, it was the name and age that matched your details (not every one knows the difference between the two) she ma have thought/been told she was a shire?

If you look through the posts someone found out that she was selling her on Preloved I think after only a couple of months.

This may be way out but thought I would post just incase it helped

Hope you find her


----------



## wipeout (1 July 2011)

jdbirdy said:



			Hi,

Just noticed your thread, not sure if you had found Sarah but I am a member of the friendly shire horse forum and there was something a while ago that came up.

http://www.shire-horses.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1988

Don't know if you can get on to the link if not,

go into the forums, go two page two of topics and look for a post that says Mud fever and sweet itch.  

Although she has said it's a shire, it was the name and age that matched your details (not every one knows the difference between the two) she ma have thought/been told she was a shire?

If you look through the posts someone found out that she was selling her on Preloved I think after only a couple of months.

This may be way out but thought I would post just incase it helped

Hope you find her
		
Click to expand...

I think the colour is wrong. The horse in your link is black, the missing horse is roan.


----------



## missieh (6 July 2011)

A few weeks ago someone in NL put a posting on about a first horse sale that they had been to. There were lots of pictures added. From memory (i can't find the post at the mo) there was a picture of a horse that looked very similar to this horse. The splash of grey on the belly reminded me. I recall there were quite a few comments about the horse, given the size. Someone then mentioned that a similar looking horse appeared very quickly for sale somewhere on the net. Hope this helps. I'll look again for that post.


----------



## missieh (6 July 2011)

Found it. 'bromsgrove horse fair'. Thread started 26th june. Look at second set of photos a few posts down.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 July 2011)

i looked at the broom fair pics and the horse at fair has different leg markings to the one missing  i dont think it is here  similar tho


----------



## lhotse (6 July 2011)

I had the same thought earlier, but it's not the same horse.


----------



## domane (6 July 2011)

I posted those pics..... that Shire is a gelding and the missing one is a mare, unfortunately.  Good memory though!!!


----------



## AngelaWB (9 July 2011)

Just read your post, I hope you have found your horse.  As a matter of interest - North Wales Police successfully prosecuted a woman who sold a horse on loan, the horse had been sent to the abattoir.

If North Wales Police will prosecute and recognise that this is a crime - why are police forces elsewhere stating this type of offence is a 'civil case'.  (your force isn't the only one by the way)

Ask to speak with a senior officer.  Good luck.


----------



## netposse (10 July 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your horse. 

Stolen Horse International aka NetPosse.com at www.netposse.com will be glad to offer a free wepage and flyer anyone in the world can print from anywhere.  We have been working with victims and law enforcement in the USA for over a decade. We recently launched a New IMPROVED Database website that will allow us to process horses easier so we are opening up our listings outside of the USA. We are waiving our fees to victims outside of the USA.  I hope we can help. It couldn't hurt. If you have any questions about our reputation, Google our nonprofit organization, me or email me from the website.

To list your horse, tack or trailer go to the website and click on FILE REPORT. Skip the payment page and complete the rest of the requirements.


----------

